# what should i do?????????????



## Cole Lower (Nov 30, 2009)

i have this old pre war 28 in elgin (i need to know what year it is??). I would also like to know what i need to do to make it rideable I wanted to keep it original but I am being told that I shouldn't ride it on the metal clad/wooden rims.


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 30, 2009)

*Here are your pics*

Small issue with the pic loading protocol, but I posted them for you.  If you decide you want to sell this bike, let me know.  It has a bunch of stuff i need for one of my Elgins.


----------



## Cole Lower (Nov 30, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for posting my pics that was my first atempt to post them, what did I do wrong? I will keep you in mind if i want to sell it but i want to ride it for a while. So would you know what year it is.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful bike! I am getting a similiar bike road worthy. If those rims are 28" metal over wood, I would say it is pre 1935, IMHO. Check out the Mobibicycle thread. You can get tires for it. She will clean up nice. Nothing WD40 and xxxx steelwool wont fix. I am sure there is a resident Elgin expert here...


----------



## kunzog (Nov 30, 2009)

Those tires are not rideable but dont throw them out they are still useable to a collector that would want them for an original bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 1, 2009)

The dilemma with these is that replacement tires go for $100+ each! Modern 700C rims are approx. the same size, though most tires that size are skinny road type tires. If you can find an English/China?Indian 28" roadster, those rims will work. I picked up a pair of flying pigeon rims for one of mine, though I'll need to replace the freewheel rear hub w/a coaster brake.


----------

